# Favorite online Resources? (Free/Paid)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been done before, but what are your favorite online resources? (Both Free & Paid?)

For FREE stuff, I find myself using Chart Jungle a lot.

In the Paid category, I also love Enchanted Learning's website. It's time for us to renew our membership there, but I'm trying to scope out some new resources as well before I re-commit.

Mind sharing some of your favorites?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Kahn Academy: http://www.khanacademy.org/

Has all sorts of free videos for all sorts of subjects


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm bumping this, I'm surprised not more people posted. Do you guys just not use other resources aside from your curriculum?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Great thread!

http://www.lifeprint.com/ 
http://www.start-american-sign-language.com/free-sign-language-asl1.html

For free American Sign Language lessons.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We don't use anything online. Our curriculum is full enough, we just supplement with books and videos from the library.

I used to use Freshwater Fred - it's a free lending library for people in IL, IN, KY and OH http://www.hepn.com/library/content/

When we lived in Europe and didn't have these (or any) resources I paid for Enchanted Learning for a year. We got our moneys worth that year, but worksheets aren't our first choice.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

FYI there is a whole stiky of websites people like at the top of the page. You might try looking there. =0)

Websites that are not free (and if I didnt school through a school system that pays for them, they might not be in the budget to be honest) are 
www.Thinkwell.com for math and science classes and
discovery education for educational videos. 
ALso, if you teach in a group setting like a co=op, I think it is worth the 50 per year to get a subscription to lesson planet. Nice when a lot of the lesson planning is done for you.

Free sites - if you have to teach in a group and your kids are tired of powerpoint presentations for "lecture" time, I like www.prezi.com It is much more visually interesting that ppt. 

K. it's 6:30 in the morning here, and that's all I can think of. L! I know there is more, which I will try to post after some coffee. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

My kids like BarinPop. It's a paid site, but a grandparent pays the monthly fee so they can use it.

EdHeads is also a great free site for kids interested in the medical field.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks.. there were some posted we use and some new ones for us to try. I hate weeding through pages and pages of google, would just rather see what other people have tried and like.


----------

